
Blank-Audio: Set of blank MP3 audio files - tech234a
https://github.com/anars/blank-audio
======
accrual
I appreciate this project but wanted to note that I really enjoy Brownian
Noise. [0]

> Its spectral density is inversely proportional to f 2, meaning it has more
> energy at lower frequencies, even more so than pink noise. It decreases in
> power by 6 dB per octave (20 dB per decade) and, when heard, has a "damped"
> or "soft" quality compared to white and pink noise. The sound is a low roar
> resembling a waterfall or heavy rainfall.

The dull roar of Brownian Noise is great for concentrating and blocking out
other sounds.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownian_noise](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownian_noise)

